# Getting young goats ready for traveling to first show?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Before I forget to ask, I was wondering, how do you all get your goats ready to travel to their first show? My kids each have a doeling they want to try in 4-H this year, one will be a little over 6 months old, and the other will be around 4 months old. 

I'm not sure how to prep them for something as stressful as the first show.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Make sure they've had their shots...I'd HIGHLY recommend the pneumonia vaccine as well. All of my goats get the vaccine before shows...otherwise they'll come home sick about 50% of the time.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't change their diet or anything, treat like normal so they aren't stressing before they even get loaded up to go. Take a big drench syringe and a thing of electrolytes/drench. You have to make sure they drink water, sometimes they won't because its a new place. You can give them just water in the drench syringe but they sometimes (more often than not in meat goats ) get sunken in in their stomachs, its not very attractive so instead of giving water that will weigh the stomach down give them the electrolytes to fill in the sunken part. You can get goats prefer powder or the mixed drench. I give the powder mixed with water, just what I prefer. You can get that at TSC.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

I agree with making sure their vaccinations are up-to-date. Beyond that try to just keep them in their "normal" schedule, Same Feed, Same Hay, Same Times. Anything you change can cause problems...Also you want to start with Healthy animals. If you notice Any of your show animals looking Anyway Except Perfect, Leave them at home, They will not Get Better in your trailer or in a show pen but can "spread" their issues to the rest of your animals, the rest may not get sick but Cleaning animals that have been penned with an animal that is scouring can be a Horrible/Impossible job especially Day Of The Show....I also think it is important to not stress your animals by letting them feel/see YOUR stress....You are worried They are worried. Just like showing/riding horses. If you are stressed/worried/nervous Get Ready For an Eventful Ride/Show...At the 4H level putting pressure on your kids REALLY can backfire...You pressure them to show their animal to its potential, they feel the pressure and get nervous/worried and then their usually prefectly trained goat turns into a wild feral type goat, I see it every year/show. Then the parent reacts by putting More pressure to WIN in their next class...You know how this usually ends. I think it is important for your kids/animals stress level to get to a show as early as you can. Halter them, the goats and your kids if necessary, and lead them around so they can check out the situation. Lead them into the ring, if you are allowed. You/Your kids will be more comfortable when later you/they have to re-enter the ring for real. Once they "go off feed" or quit drinking water it Almost too late.
Unfortunately nearly every show I attend not all our animals are Ready to go into the trailer...Believe me here I Regularly Leave Them at home if they impress me as being "Off". Fortunately I have other animals that can be substituted at the last minute...This is why I ALWAYS suggest to 4H parents to have more than one animal choice available for Fair Week...Wow that worked out to be LONG....and hopefully somewhat relevant


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info! I am not sure yet how far away the show will be. I know there is one the 2nd weekend in June that is a county away. Our county fair will have an open show, non sanctioned I believe <4-H kids will have their fair in July - closer to the state fair>. So I am uncertain Which they will do. 
I will put the goat powder mix/drench on my list of things to get.

I have an SUV...so they have to ride in the back LOL I just need to find something to line the floor with and put some bedding over it. It's considered our 'work' vehicle so nothing fancy... our does rode in the back of it just fine  In fact I think it will help that they can see and hear us, and my kids can help keep them calm.

So much to learn!


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

You could try a calming herbal tea called Mello Tea from Fir Meadows maybe.


----------

